# platement



## Eva Maria

Je ne suis pas sûre comment traduire _platement _dans la phrase suivante:

- Une amie violente, une ennemie redoutable. Est toujours haïe, ou platement adorée: indifférence impossible.

Desde luego que _lisamente _o _llanamente _no se adecúan a esta oración.

He pensado en _serenamente _y _tranquilamente_, pero tampoco cuadran con lo apasionado y arebatado de la frase. 

¿Qué tal así, aunque _platement _no sea nada literal?

- Una amiga violenta, una enemiga temible. Siempre odiada, o completamente / totalmente / rendidamente adorada: la indiferencia es imposible.

Eve


----------



## Marlluna

¿Qué tal "banalmente" , "superficialmente"..?


----------



## ludovic111

Yo diría _simplemente _o _sencillamente._


Attention: Le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle. Corrigez toutes mes fautes, s.v.p.


----------



## Marlluna

Lo he pensado y la verdad es que me gusta, pero tengo una duda: ¿no llevaría a equívoco? : Recordemos que simplemente es: con sencillez, pero también "solamente" o "absolutamente". ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Eva Maria

Ludivic et Marlluna,

Très interéssantes vos suggestions!

Analicemos:

- banalmente, superficialmente = No da la impresión de apasionamiento, sino todo lo contrario.

- simplemente, sencillamente = Tampoco tienen garra.

- solamente = No concuerda con _adorada _en esta oración concreta.

- absolutamente = 

Siempre odiada, o absolutamente adorada (otra forma de decir _completamente _o _totalmente_, pero que suena más literaria)

¿Rendidamente adorada no os gusta?

Merci aux deux!

Eve

NOTE POSTERIEURE: Me he dado cuenta que ese _siempre _me chirría. Je vais chercher des synonymes!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marlluna:

Lo interpreto más bien así:
D'une manière qui marque de la servilité, trop de complaisance. 
*1.* Verbe + *platement*. _S'excuser platement, louer platement qqn._ (CNRTL)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eva Maria

Gévy said:


> Hola Marlluna:
> 
> Lo interpreto más bien así:
> D'une manière qui marque de la servilité, trop de complaisance.
> *1.* Verbe + *platement*. _S'excuser platement, louer platement qqn._ (CNRTL)
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Bonsoir, Gévy!

Ah, bon! Merci pour m'éclairer! 

Alors, ça me confirme:

- "Rendidamente (con el sentido de _servilmente_) adorada" puede ser la traducción apropiada.

À bientôt!

EM


----------



## rantes

"Rendidamente" o "apasionadamente" no me parece correcto.
 Creo que "platement", on ce cas, viene de "plano" o "llano", lo que me resulta más similar a la expresión "lisa y llanamente" que significa "simplemente, sencillamente" en el sentido de "completamente".
"Maradona es, lisa y llanamente, el mejor de todos los tiempos". 
Yo noto que hay una leve diferencia entre "completamente" y "lisa y llanamente". Esta última significa que se reconoce con total calma y resignación la contundencia del enunciado; que SIN LUGAR A DUDAS Y CON TOTAL ACEPTACIÓN, algo es así.

Por eso creo que aunque no te suene, la propuesta de ludovic111 de "sencillamente" es apropiada. "Rendidamente" sencillamente no la he visto jamás en un contexto como el que nos muestras.


----------



## Eva Maria

rantes said:


> "Rendidamente" o "apasionadamente" no me parece correcto.
> Creo que "platement", on ce cas, viene de "plano" o "llano", lo que me resulta más similar a la expresión "lisa y llanamente" que significa "simplemente, sencillamente" en el sentido de "completamente".
> "Maradona es, lisa y llanamente, el mejor de todos los tiempos".
> Yo noto que hay una leve diferencia entre "completamente" y "lisa y llanamente". Esta última significa que se reconoce con total calma y resignación la contundencia del enunciado; que SIN LUGAR A DUDAS Y CON TOTAL ACEPTACIÓN, algo es así.
> 
> Por eso creo que aunque no te suene, la propuesta de ludovic111 de "sencillamente" es apropiada. "Rendidamente" sencillamente no la he visto jamás en un contexto como el que nos muestras.


 
Rantes,

Atención, preguntas:

1 - ¿Te has leído el post nº 7 de Gévy? Veuillez le lire, si'l-vous-plaît!

2 - ¿Te parece que ésta es una buena traducción?

- Una amiga violenta, una enemiga temible. Siempre odiada, o sencillamente adorada: la indiferencia es imposible.

A mi parecer, en esta oración no se pretende hacer hincapié en la _sencillez_ de la adoración a la mujer en cuestión, sino todo lo contrario.

Ejemplo sacado de un texto literario:

- ... casta sensibilidad de aquella Cecilia Böhl a quien sin darse cuenta de ello había *adorado* el irlandés *rendidamente*, y a quien por lo mismo no nombraba...

EM


----------



## Gévy

Pardon pour le changement de nom, Eva, désolée 

Oui, je crois que c'est vraiment ce sens-là qu'il faut voir. Mais je ne suis pas non plus afaillible. 

Por otra parte, se dice rendidamente enamorado, pero rendidamente adorado (situación pasiva) me suena extraño. ¿A ti no?

Y platement tiene algo que no suena bien, como algo baboso e hipócrita... es más peyorativo que rendidamente. 

No encuentro cómo decirlo. No te soy de mucha ayuda. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## romarsan

Hola Eva, me gusta el sentido que quieres dar a la frase y entiendo que necesitas mostrar la fuerza de la contraposición entre el sentimiento del odio y el de la adoración, ¡ambos extremos pardiez!

¿siempre odiada, o pura y simplemente adorada?
¿Te parece que así resalta la contradicción?
Seguiré pensando
Beos


----------



## Eva Maria

Gévy said:


> Pardon pour le changement de nom, Eva, désolée
> 
> Oui, je crois que c'est vraiment ce sens-là qu'il faut voir. Mais je ne suis pas non plus afaillible.
> 
> Por otra parte, se dice rendidamente enamorado, pero rendidamente adorado (situación pasiva) me suena extraño. ¿A ti no?
> 
> Y platement tiene algo que no suena bien, como algo baboso e hipócrita... es más peyorativo que rendidamente.
> 
> No encuentro cómo decirlo. No te soy de mucha ayuda.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Chère Gévy,

No importa el nombre, sino tu respuesta! (Seguro que hablas mucho más con Marlluna que conmigo habitualmente).

Sí, no lo acababa de redondear hasta que leí la acepción de _platement _que no conocía, pero intuía, y que tú me has confirmado. He abierto esta consulta porque dudaba de todas mis ideas. 

No obstante, en el ejemplo de la cita de Cecilia Böhl de Faber, utiliza "adorar rendidamente" y a mí no me parece que quede mal, _au contraire!_

_Adorar rendidamente = Adorar humillado/prosternado a los pies de..._

De lo que sí estoy segura es de que "sencillamente", sencillamente no va (Aunque "pura y sencillamente", siguiendo la idea de Ros, sí. _Sencillamente _sin el sentido de _sencillez, _por supuesto).

¿Ves como me has ayudado mucho? 

Merci de ton aide constante!

Bisous,

EM

NOTE: Me olvidé de comentar esto: "Y_ platement_ tiene algo que no suena bien, como algo baboso e hipócrita... es más peyorativo que _rendidamente_". Sí, veo a qué te refieres. Se "rinde" a los pies de ella para adorarla, pero no de una manera amorosa, sino "desesperada", "oscura", "perversa"... ¡Tampoco sé cómo describirlo!



			
				romarsan said:
			
		

> Hola Eva, me gusta el sentido que quieres dar a la frase y entiendo que necesitas mostrar la fuerza de la contraposición entre el sentimiento del odio y el de la adoración, ¡ambos extremos pardiez!
> 
> ¿siempre odiada, o pura y simplemente adorada?
> ¿Te parece que así resalta la contradicción?
> Seguiré pensando
> Besos


 
Romy, mon amie!

Has comprendido a la perfección el matiz que pienso que el original remarca.

Quelle idée! "Siempre odiada, o pura y simplemente adorada". 

Me gusta. Voy a comprobar si es una frase con "solera" en otros textos.

Merci, ma belle!

Eve Marie (Ef Maguí)


----------



## alexacohen

Llego tarde, pero, ¿qué te parecería "sumisamente"?
Suena un tanto abyecto...


----------



## ludovic111

Eva Maria said:


> - Une amie violente, une ennemie redoutable. Est toujours haïe, ou platement adorée: indifférence impossible.



Ef Maguí:
Y, ¿qué tal si cambias un poco la redacción?
_Inspiradora de odio o de rendida adoración: serle indiferente era imposible_
_Inspiradora de odio o de obsequiosa adoración: serle indiferente era imposible_
O algo por el estilo...


----------



## rantes

Eva: 

He leido el famoso post 7 y no he obtenido nada de importancia a lo que tenemos que traducir aqui.

a tu pregunta de si me parece que ésta es una buena traducción:

"- Una amiga violenta, una enemiga temible. Siempre odiada, o sencillamente adorada: la indiferencia es imposible.

A mi parecer, en esta oración no se pretende hacer hincapié en la _sencillez_ de la adoración a la mujer en cuestión, sino todo lo contrario."

Eva, sencillamente (!) creo que aquí la _sencillez_ no viene al caso. La frase no me parece mal, pero no se trata de ver la sencillez o lo contrario, porque la palabra se usa en otro sentido, así que no hay lugar para los _complejamente_ adorada y cosas así. 


Ejemplo sacado de un texto literario:

- ... casta sensibilidad de aquella Cecilia Böhl a quien sin darse cuenta de ello había *adorado* el irlandés *rendidamente*, y a quien por lo mismo no nombraba...

Aqui, Eva, el irlandes era _adorado_ con pasividad: _rendidamente_ no hace referencia a _completamente_, sino a que lo adora sin barreras de resistencia: en el amor podemos decir que _caemos rendidamente a los pies_ de alguien, y es en ese sentido en el que se usa la palabra. La diferencia entre rendirse al amor (tu no puedes odiar rendidamente a nadie) y amar _lisa y llanamente _es pequeña pero tangible.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Eva:

Ya tienes mucho donde elegir, pero sabes que no puedo resistirme, ahí va una opción (la que me ha venido sin pensar) "Siempre odiada o adorada sin remedio...".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

Antpax said:


> Hola Eva:
> 
> Ya tienes mucho donde elegir, pero sabes que no puedo resistirme, ahí va una opción (la que me ha venido sin pensar) "Siempre odiada o adorada sin remedio...".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:
			
		

> Llego tarde, pero, ¿qué te parecería "sumisamente"?
> Suena un tanto abyecto...


 
Ale, no, se dice "Habéis empezado demasiado pronto vosotros", _à l'anglaise. _

_Sumisamente, ¡_demasiado abyecto!

Pero veo que tú ves porqué creo que _rendidamente _es la mejor opción.

Merci

Ef



ludovic111 said:


> Ef Maguí:
> Y, ¿qué tal si cambias un poco la redacción?
> _Inspiradora de odio o de rendida adoración: serle indiferente era imposible_
> _Inspiradora de odio o de obsequiosa adoración: serle indiferente era imposible_
> O algo por el estilo...


 
Jajajaja, Ludovic!

Oye, has tenido una muy buena idea con este "remozado". Así podría deshacerme del _siempre_. 

_Inspiradora de odio absoluto o de rendida adoración: serle indiferente era imposible._

Lo cierto es que me gusta mucho mucho. Voy a estudiármela detenidamente con el conjunto del párrafo para ver si esta versión más libre la puedo integrar.

Merci beacoup pour ta suggestion si utile!

Bisous,

Ef Maguí

Rantes,



			
				rantes said:
			
		

> He leido el famoso post 7 y no he obtenido nada de importancia a lo que tenemos que traducir aqui.


 
Es que precisamente aquí es donde Gévy me proporcionó la clave para poder traducirla correctamente:


			
				Gévy said:
			
		

> D'une manière qui marque de la servilité, trop de complaisance.
> *1.* Verbe + *platement*. _S'excuser platement, louer platement_


 
Y la entrada a la que se refería en el enlace:

*« .* −[Corresp. à _plat_1 I B 3] D'une manière qui marque de la servilité, trop de complaisance.
*1.* Verbe + *platement*. _S'excuser platement, louer platement qqn._ _M. le ministre de la guerre s'est-il aussi platement incliné que nous le fait dire M. le gouverneur de Paris_ (Clemenceau, _Vers réparation_, 1899, p.417). _Il y a la belle-soeur d'une de mes amies qui a le téléphone posé chez elle! (...) J'avoue que j'ai platement intrigué pour avoir la permission de venir un jour parler devant l'appareil_ (Proust, _J. filles en fleurs_, 1918, p.607). »

_Platement_, entonces, puede tener el sentido de “rendidamente”, “servilmente”, “humilladamente”, etc…, que es el que creo que cuadra en la frase.

Sin embargo, ya estaba casi convencida, cuando leí el post de Ros con su propuesta.




			
				rantes said:
			
		

> a tu pregunta de si me parece que ésta es una buena traducción:





			
				rantes said:
			
		

> "- Una amiga violenta, una enemiga temible. Siempre odiada, o sencillamente adorada: la indiferencia es imposible.
> 
> A mi parecer, en esta oración no se pretende hacer hincapié en la _sencillez_ de la adoración a la mujer en cuestión, sino todo lo contrario."
> 
> Eva, sencillamente (!) creo que aquí la _sencillez_ no viene al caso. La frase no me parece mal, pero no se trata de ver la sencillez o lo contrario, porque la palabra se usa en otro sentido, así que no hay lugar para los _complejamente_ adorada y cosas así.


 
En tu más bien deshilvanada explicación sencillamente no entendí que te refirieras a ese _sencillamente_. A mi entender, la frase no tiene ningún sentido con _sencillamente_, puesto que no logra expresar el propósito del original.

Reconozco, no obstante, que una combinación como _pura y sencillamente_, o incluso mejor, _pura y simplemente _propuesta por Rosalía (es decir, _lisa y llanamente _dicho de otro modo) me dio una buena impresión en un primer momento y me hizo dudar de _rendidamente. _Pero cuando me encontré con todo el párrafo ante mis ojos, no me convenció.

Explicación de porqué no me convenció:

Cierto que ambas partes de la oración son contrapuestas, pero el sentido de “absoluto” es el mismo. Me explico: Ella es odiada completamente y a la vez adorada completamente. La odia absolutamente o la adora rendidamente (rendido a sus pies, humillado a sus pies, prosternado a sus pies). No sé si logro expresar lo que quiero decir.

Por cierto, _toujours _traducido como _siempre_ sigue sin convencerme. Estoy barajando la posibilidad de sustituirlo por _absolutamente,_
_totalmente_ o_ completamente_, para que case con la segunda parte de la oración:

Absolutamente odiada, o rendidamente adorada: la indiferencia es imposible.




			
				rantes said:
			
		

> Ejemplo sacado de un texto literario:





			
				rantes said:
			
		

> - ... casta sensibilidad de aquella Cecilia Böhl a quien sin darse cuenta de ello había *adorado* el irlandés *rendidamente*, y a quien por lo mismo no nombraba...
> 
> Aqui, Eva, el irlandes era _adorado_ con pasividad: _rendidamente_ no hace referencia a _completamente_, sino a que lo adora sin barreras de resistencia: en el amor podemos decir que _caemos rendidamente a los pies_ de alguien, y es en ese sentido en el que se usa la palabra. La diferencia entre rendirse al amor (tu no puedes odiar rendidamente a nadie) y amar _lisa y llanamente _es pequeña pero tangible.


 
Primero, fíjate que no es ella quien adora al irlandés, sino que es el irlandés quien la adora a ella. 

Pero _adorar rendidamente_ es lo mismo que _adorar completamente_ o _adorar sin barreras_, según mi opinión.

Pues la verdad es que para mí, _rendidamente _podría decirse de otra manera perfectamente con _completamente entregado_, _completamente rendido, completamente humillado_, e incluso sólo con _completamente. _Respecto a la pasividad, el objeto de adoración es pasivo, pero el sujeto que realiza la adoración es activo. _Caer rendidamente a los pies _o _caer rendido al amor_, es una cosa, y _amar/adorar rendidamente _es otra (_Amar rendidamente = Amar absolutamente)._

_Pura y sencillamente, Sencilla y llanamente _o _Pura y simplemente_ me parecen opciones pobres para expresar todo el apasionamiento y arrebato que _rendidamente_ lleva implícito.

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios y tu esfuerzo por ayudarme, que no dejo de valorar.

Eva Maria



Antpax said:


> Hola Eva:
> 
> Ya tienes mucho donde elegir, pero sabes que no puedo resistirme, ahí va una opción (la que me ha venido sin pensar) "Siempre odiada o adorada sin remedio...".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Ant, mon petit!

- Siempre odiada o adorada sin remedio

"Sin remedio" aporta esa sensación de pasión incontrolada muy _ad-hoc_ para esta frase.

Tu propuesta y las de Ludovic - aunque más libres - son estupendas. Incluso podría combinarlas...

Combien d'idées! ¡Ya no sabré qué elegir!

Merci, merci et merci!

Eve

PS: Y además, le gusta a Rosalie!


----------



## yserien

De la façon la plus ordinaire, la plus banale.
*1. *Verbe + *platement*. _Alors chacun se battait pour obtenir une certaine chose qu'il désirait, pour faire triompher son parti, et non pas pour gagner platement une croix comme du temps de votre empereur_ (STENDHAL, _Rouge et Noir_, 1830, p.303). _Nul ne sait aujourd'hui que celui qui signait mes livres a fini platement par se faire maire de sa commune et vigneron_ (FROMENTIN, _Dominique_, 1863, p.3 (TLF i)


----------



## Eva Maria

yserien said:


> De la façon la plus ordinaire, la plus banale.
> *1. *Verbe + *platement*. _Alors chacun se battait pour obtenir une certaine chose qu'il désirait, pour faire triompher son parti, et non pas pour gagner platement une croix comme du temps de votre empereur_ (STENDHAL, _Rouge et Noir_, 1830, p.303). _Nul ne sait aujourd'hui que celui qui signait mes livres a fini platement par se faire maire de sa commune et vigneron_ (FROMENTIN, _Dominique_, 1863, p.3 (TLF i)


 
Yserien,

Oui, c'est vrai! Es otra de las acepciones de _platement _que aparecían en el enlace de Gévy.

La descarté, porque la frase en cuestión es todo menos ordinaria, banal, sencilla o simple. Creo que la otra acepción que Gévy ha sabido ver con perspicacia, la de sumisión y servilismo, es la apropiada para este caso.

Finalmente, me voy a quedar con una de las frases del genial Ludovic, con una pizca de Antpax y el toque mío final (_Horreur! )_

Eve


----------



## ludovic111

Eve Marie:
No sé si estés cansada de tanta discu*s*ión*  sobre tu _aventuri__ère, _pero te paso otro adjetivo, por si te sirve:

_Abnegada (adoración).

_PD -- Me alegro muchísimo de ¡haber podido ayudarte!

*Me imagino que sabrás a qué me refiero.


----------



## Eva Maria

ludovic111 said:


> Eve Marie:
> No sé si estés cansada de tanta discu*s*ión*  sobre tu _aventuri__ère, _pero te paso otro adjetivo, por si te sirve:
> 
> _Abnegada (adoración)._
> 
> PD -- Me alegro muchísimo de ¡haber podido ayudarte!
> 
> *Me imagino que sabrás a qué me refiero.


 
Cher Ludovic,

¡Pero si me encanta que me deis todas las opciones que se os ocurran!

- Abnegada adoración (sí, pero _abnegada _no me parece tan potente como tu otra propuesta, _rendida adoración_, que implica una cierta humillación por parte del adorador, y en cambio _abnegación _es otro modo de entregarse más "suave").

Y además tú me has dado la mejor respuesta con el inicio de frase utilizando _Inspiradora_, y a partir de ahí ya me ha quedado ideal. 

Merci de ton aide constante!

Eve Marie 

* Oui, mon ami! ¡Y eso que hoy no es domingo! Jijijijiji!


----------

